# Asst. Coroner has tow truck drag SSBBW's body from home-in front of family



## HereticFA (May 21, 2009)

Then they put her on the bed of the tow truck and covered her with an old dirty tarp
http://www.theindychannel.com/news/19517549/detail.html

It seems like things are getting worse for fat people, not better.


*** moderator note: do NOT read the comments below the article if you're not feeling like reading a fat hatefest**


----------



## WomanlyHips (May 21, 2009)

I'm absolutely disgusted...

I feel so badly for her son and boyfriend, no words...

Someone needs to be accountable for this...


----------



## furious styles (May 22, 2009)

the comments only make it worse. as usual. sigh.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 22, 2009)

THIS smells like 'LAWSUIT' 


How Horrific.
Disgustingly Disrespectful.
And Just.. Ugh. I'd SUE


----------



## Weeze (May 22, 2009)

Advice to those thinking about reading the article. 
Don't read the comments under it.
Those made me just as sad as the actual article.
I seriously want to know what the thought process was that OH. WE'LL PUT THE WOMAN ON A TOW TRUCK!
Seriously. Whoever thought that was an appropriate measure needs to be evaluated. There are probably other people with better judgment who would like your job.


----------



## moore2me (May 22, 2009)

There is a double tragedy here. The treatment of the dead woman which was abysmal. The deputy coroner should apologize, be severely reprimanded, and/or be fired. I have moved a dead horse in this manner. This is NO way to move a deceased human being. 

The bigger tragedy is some of the public reaction printed on the internet blog. I did not read all of them - I couldn't. They were too vicious and too horrible. Some of the posters don't even seem to have any humanity or sympathy for this woman or other fat people. I am thankful that the number of these hateful people are not in the majority. Most Americans never post anything. Ask yourself - who is the typical poster? 

And I keep reminding myself, that people posting nasty, mean, vile comments and even telling someone they are better off dead - are poisonous, warped individuals. It is better to avoid them and ignore their toxins. Just stop reading it. Write a comment if you like, but don't argue with them.


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 22, 2009)

What is lacking in people who cannot express empathy and compassion for the family that she leaves behind? I hope that her loved ones never have to see those ugly, ugly comments made by ugly, ugly people.


----------



## knottedsouls (May 22, 2009)

There are no words to accurately describe the disgust and anger I feel about this..and I unfortunately scrolled down a wee bit too far and caught some of the comments...


----------



## HereticFA (May 22, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Advice to those thinking about reading the article.
> Don't read the comments under it.
> Those made me just as sad as the actual article.


Sorry 'bout that. I didn't read the rest of the way down or I would have warned. I was so torqued by the article I didn't notice the fat hatefest going on below.


----------



## Captain Save (May 22, 2009)

I read the story, and it is rather obvious that the deputy coroner is lacking in sensitivity on the most basic levels. Neither am I surprised by the distasteful comments by the readers below the story; the toxicity of public sentiment is boundless. I have to wonder, however, how stupid an individual can be to retain employment in the city of Indianapolis.

We shall see.


----------



## DJ_S (May 22, 2009)

Those responsible should lose their jobs and then be fined!

This is inhumain and sick..


----------



## Russell Williams (May 22, 2009)

_The Marion County Coroner's Office in Indianapolis came under fire Wednesday after people learned of the way that Teresa Smith, 48, who weighed 750 pounds and died in her apartment, was transported to the office.
Officials said the deputy coroner made the decision to call a towing service to transport the body.

"We debated for quite a while about how we were going to get her out of there and so we finally decided, since we didn't have a van that was large enough to carry her, it was decided between (the police) department and the coroner's office to use (the truck)," Detective Marcus Kennedy told 6News.

Smith's body, while still on her mattress, was dragged across the courtyard of her apartment complex, strapped on the tow truck and covered with a piece of carpet. Her boyfriend, the couple's 13-year-old son, and some neighbors watched as the scene there," said Smith's boyfriend, David Johnson.unfolded.

"I think they should have handled it differently, putting her on a flatbed like they did. That was like putting a cow up _

I called The Marion County Coroner 's office at 317 -- 327 -- 4744. I explained to them that my local ambulance service, which has won the world championship for ambulance services, has a stretcher that goes up to 650 pounds and certainly the margin of safety would allow someone who was 750 pounds to be carried. (I could've added that, if the stretcher should give way, the dead person will not receive a life-threatening injury). I gave them the phone number of Community Rescue Service and told them to contact Chief Hayes who could advise them on how to carry very large people.

If others have information that might help the Marion County Coroner's office to provide a more dignified transportation of dead people I encourage them to call the Merry County Coroner's office and share your information with them. Do not berate them, do not harass them, simply provide them with information about how your local ambulance services and coroners and funeral directors handle very large people. I'm sure if you do this in a polite way the Marion County Coroner's office will thank you for taking the time to help them.

The person at the coroner's office asked who or what I was connected with. I said I was a former board member of the National Association to Advance Fat Acceptance, president of the local NAACP unit, and chairperson of the social concerns committee of the Methodist church I explained that all of these groups would have an interest in how Tresa Smith was treated.

I then asked what day I should call back to see if contact with Community Rescue Service had been made


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (May 22, 2009)

DJ_S said:


> Those responsible should lose their jobs and then be fined!
> 
> This is inhumain and sick..



I agree 100%


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 22, 2009)

I don't care what the size of a person's body is, everyone deserves to be treated with respect during life as well as in death.

Yes, I am a BBW, No I am not as big as this woman was, but I can tell you one thing, if someone treated my body like that and hauled it out of my home the way that they did, there would be hell to pay from my family.

With all of the Obese persons that there are in these days and times, measures should be made to accomodate the Morbidly Obese persons that have expired in their homes and need to be transported to the coroner's with respect and dignity. 

It is awful the way these people treated this poor woman, I wonder how they would feel if they had one of their loved ones removed from their home like that........

As for the comments below the topic; The commenters that were so rude are just showing their ignorance by replying the way that they do about big people. *Every human being should be shown equal respect and dignified treatment no matter what the size of their body or cause of death. * 

Just because a person may be fat, does not meant that that is what caused his or her death anyway! *Statements like that come from Ignorant Fools*.


----------



## Weeze (May 22, 2009)

Hellooooooooooooo NAAFA?

Anyone listening?


----------



## Ned Sonntag (May 22, 2009)

Indiana, back in the 90s at least was the fattest state... very good-looking people on average, as you can see by the old photo of the victim, hit hard by times changing after 1960... the whole state suffers from clinical depression!


----------



## kayrae (May 22, 2009)

I am ever so sad


----------



## Tooz (May 22, 2009)

Unbelievable. To say I'm disgusted would be an immense understatement. Y'all are right, the only thing worse than the situation is the comments people left on this article.

ETA I think it's 'cuz 4chan got it...


----------



## HottiMegan (May 22, 2009)

I read that article yesterday. It was posted on another message board and even on THAT board people were laughing at this poor woman. it made me so angry that i shut my computer and spent the afternoon away from my 'puter. The comments are vile and saddening. What's sad is that this probably isn't the first or last time someone who is very large gets treated like this in death. I hope the family will recover from the circus that her death has become.


----------



## bexy (May 22, 2009)

Comments should really be disabled on articles like that, when there are loved ones left behind....
The way this lady was treated is dispicable, but the comments are even more disgusting.


----------



## sugar and spice (May 22, 2009)

This is just disgusting from the way this woman and her family were treated to the vile comments sent in by those ignorant idiots afterwards. I agree that someone needs to at the very least be fined for the disrespect they showed this woman and her family and some serious education needs to go on in that department to assure this never happens again. It's just heart breaking to imagine one's own self or anyone you love having to go through that.


----------



## olwen (May 22, 2009)

bexy said:


> Comments should really be disabled on articles like that, when there are loved ones left behind....
> The way this lady was treated is dispicable, but the comments are even more disgusting.



That's a good idea. I say we should all email the webmaster or call the station. All that info is on their contact us page.


----------



## AgentSkelly (May 22, 2009)

I also got shown this article yesterday by a friend which I got into a debate with actually.

It sounds like the coroner was in a hurry to get the body out of there and didn't want to deal with calling in a non-emergency ambulance or get the fire department involved. Around here, I know the coroner will call in a non emergency ambulance when he can't personally take in the body for whatever reason.

What kills me the most is that a body bag nor a sheet was put over her while in transport, but CARPET. Far as I am concerned, I would NOT want the coroner to an autopsy on a body that was transported open air.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 22, 2009)

Yeah, I read this article earlier but didn't have a chance to say anything on here. 

I totally agree the treatment was of this woman was wrong.. simply put, there were a million better ways to do what needed to be done and yet they choose this. Disgusting.

Like many have said, the comments were disgusting. Stories like this make me so paranoid.. like how many people I know have this secret contempt for me? It's depressing.. I try to be a good person but it doesn't matter.. some will always see me as stupid and disgusting anyway. :/


----------



## Kbbig (May 23, 2009)

Read first 3 pages of comments, and now I feel like throwing up. Worst stuff I think I've ever read.

Are people really that awful?


----------



## AgentSkelly (May 23, 2009)

Kbbig said:


> Read first 3 pages of comments, and now I feel like throwing up. Worst stuff I think I've ever read.
> 
> Are people really that awful?



I think those people just don't understand there is more than one way a person can get that large.


----------



## Kbbig (May 23, 2009)

AgentSkelly said:


> I think those people just don't understand there is more than one way a person can get that large.



Clearly. Ignorance is bountiful in comment sections.


----------



## HereticFA (May 23, 2009)

Reading through those vile posts, I came up with a couple of ideas.

The posts serve as tangible proof of the need for "weight" as a protected class under federal law.

I also thought of a great T-shirt: "Give a fat hater a big, fat hug" with a graphic of an average size person caught in the middle of a BBW/BHM group hug, their eyes bugging out in stark terror, their body language screaming 'let me outta here'.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 23, 2009)

Kbbig said:


> Read first 3 pages of comments, and now I feel like throwing up. Worst stuff I think I've ever read.
> 
> Are people really that awful?



Yes, they are. Outside of the confines of the BBW/FA community things aren't so hunky dory when it comes to obesity.

Are we really that surprised?

The real world is cruel.


----------



## indy500tchr (May 23, 2009)

This is what makes me ashamed to live in the city of Indianapolis. This was the top news story on all the news stations for the past few days. The news crews have been bashing the coroner's office...THANK GOD. I really hope the guy is canned.


----------



## mel (May 23, 2009)

this just breaks my heart


----------



## rainyday (May 24, 2009)

Changed my mind


----------



## Shosh (May 24, 2009)

How horrific. This woman was not afforded any dignity in death.

I also find the comments that followed to be vile and absolutely disgusting.

Karma will get evil nasty people like that though. One day they will know the pain of an indignity happening to them or somebody they love.

May this lady sleep peacefully.


----------



## collared Princess (May 26, 2009)

Im just in shock..I dont know why..I have watched people decline from good hearted loving people into a waste dump of hateful emotions..what ever happened to helping people or thinking good of people,lending an ear to listen or do anything to try and help another human ....what has gotten into people that they just cant control there mouths and they just have to speak hatred ..I just dont get it.I remember a time when it was instinctive to help out someone in need..when there was no other option but to think good thoughts and well wishes..wanting the best for even a stranger.when people had a heart full of love to give..those were the good old days..I wish they would return


----------



## sierrak (May 27, 2009)

indy500tchr said:


> This is what makes me ashamed to live in the city of Indianapolis. This was the top news story on all the news stations for the past few days. The news crews have been bashing the coroner's office...THANK GOD. I really hope the guy is canned.



I've been out of town for the past few days and I missed this story. I love living in Indy, but I totally agree with you. Things like this happen and it just makes you feel horrible. Their contractor was well equipped, but like anything around here right now the government took the cheap way out.


----------



## loveembig (May 27, 2009)

The truly baffling part of this whole tragedy is that the county has the proper equipment to deal with these types of situations. In fact several days earlier they moved a deceased individual who weighed at least 800lbs without resorting to the use of a flatbed. I have no idea what could have possessed them to act differently in this case. 

http://www.theindychannel.com/news/19541042/detail.html

As for the comments, I too read many and grew angry at first but then I realized that at least half the population of the world are little more than frightened cave dwellers and dont really know any better. Sorry to sound superior but its the truth most people are revolted by obesity out of fear. Its a fear born of a 13th century moral code based on the wages of sin. In todays day and age one would think that Dark Age moral hogwash would not be a factor but as I have stated before most people are panicky, frightened sheep with little or no understanding of the complex world around them.

It makes me worry all the more about us as a race in general.


----------



## benzdiesel (May 28, 2009)

I think the most... I won't say unforgivable since I can forgive anybody for anything given enough time and desire... but the hardest attitude to understand in the comments is the "If she didn't respect herself enough not to get like that, then she sure doesn't deserve our respect in exchange." That's beyond fear, that's beyond ignorance, that's just... I don't know what it is. Shameful. First of all, who do _any_ of these people think they are in determining that we can only respect ourselves as people by doing this, that, or the other, and by staying minuscule because it's popular to do so at the moment. And secondly, I'll bet that any of them would feel unjustly teased and done wrong by if somebody walked up to them and made fun of them for being thin or average-sized - and yet obviously, letting oneself "go to the dogs" by getting fat instantly demotes you from "human" status to "less-than-human" respect levels. 

That's just... incomprehensible to me. Normally I'm fairly mellow, I've got an extremely high tolerance for "live and let live, people will always have differing opinions"... but there is just something *fundamentally wrong* with people having such incredibly high all-powerful assumptions about their power in deciding what's "right" in the world. 

I'm normally the last one to get upset. But this just... absolutely staggers me. I'm sure it's not the first story like it or the last. But the complete lack of outrage about it except in communities like this indicates just how deep-seated the problem is. I read about a few people complaining and calling this board or that board to do something about it, but... a fundamental lack of respect at that level may well be an unsolvable problem. It _certainly_ is until some of the majority group (i.e. the skinny ones) realize it's a fundamental problem. 

Sheesh. That wasn't very well written but... it's the best I can do on the subject.


----------



## ToniTails (May 28, 2009)

wow--- it's so hard to understand humanity's penchant for meanness


----------



## Bafta1 (May 28, 2009)

Kbbig said:


> Read first 3 pages of comments, and now I feel like throwing up. Worst stuff I think I've ever read.
> 
> Are people really that awful?



Yes, I believe that people really are that awful. Those who commented on the article show how much pleasure people take in others' misery. People are inherently bad.


----------



## marina82 (May 28, 2009)

Here is my response that has been removed 3 times now for who knows what reasons. 

I find the comments on this thread to be outrageously distasteful, and appalling. Every single one of you who have left, rude, and mean spirited comments on this thread in regards to the weight of the lady mentioned in the story are clueless and ignorant. I have a few questions for those individuals: What gives you the right to judge others? There is no need to elaborate on that question, its simple; who or what gives you the right to judge others? Do you appreciate being judged? Also, I am wondering if any of you have any compassion. Have you ever lost a loved one, have you ever had to burry a relative or a friend? How about you for a minute, remember what it was like when you found out someone you loved or cared about died; how about you imagine for a moment what it would be like to see that person you loved and cared about laying lifeless and being mishandled, and abused by people who obviously have no care in the world for them and to boot are getting paid for treating them so horribly. There is a thirteen year old boy who lost his mother and unfortunately he had to witness his mom being taken from their home in and under such horrible conditions that it is sure to leave scaring images in his head for years to come. How would you feel if this situation touched close to home for you? It doesnt matter how large this woman was what matters is the coroners office was grossly negligent in the handling of the removal of her body. For those of you who will try to respond back by saying this would never happen to you, that this situation would never be an issue because you dont know or love anyone who is of that size/weight then you are wrong. Again, this has nothing to do with weight but with compassion; something a lot of people unfortunately lack. This could be your 80 year old grandmother being picked up out of a shower naked and left uncovered and paraded down the street to the coroners van, or this could easily be your brothers body parts being picked up off the side of the road after being in a horrible car accident and tossed into a trash bag by a state trooper, this could be your mother or father being carried out of a burned down house charred and walked around people standing by on the way to the van. It easily could have been anyone being taken away by this inconsiderate, incompetent, grossly negligent and heartless coroner. How would you feel then, differently? A persons weight, race, gender, religious beliefs, disability, etc has nothing to do with who they are as a PERSON inside, the life of memories they make and share, their ability to contribute to society. The only thing any of us know about this woman is how much she weighed, that she had a son, she had a boyfriend, that she died, and her body was removed in a horrendous way. That is all the news reported on this story. For anyone to speculate anything else is nonsense. For you all to assume she deserved to be treated that way due to her size, or that she had a weight problem and it was ALL her fault, or that she didnt care about herself or her family, and was worthless, etc. are simply judging, stereotyping, assuming, and making a total and complete JACKASS out of yourself. It really just shows how truly ignorant you are, cruel, evil and mean spirited. It would do you all a great deal of good to go and reevaluate who you are as a person and try to find out the source of where your negativity and disdain for this woman really is truly coming fromobviously you are all just very unhappy with yourselves. 
Love, 
A 563 pound 26 year old female who has more class and tact than any of you ever will.


----------



## moore2me (May 28, 2009)

benzdiesel said:


> That's just... incomprehensible to me. Normally I'm fairly mellow, I've got an extremely high tolerance for "live and let live, people will always have differing opinions"... but there is just something *fundamentally wrong* with people having such incredibly high all-powerful assumptions about their power in deciding what's "right" in the world.
> 
> I'm normally the last one to get upset. But this just... absolutely staggers me. I'm sure it's not the first story like it or the last. *But the complete lack of outrage about it except in communities like this indicates just how deep-seated the problem is. I read about a few people complaining and calling this board or that board to do something about it, but... a fundamental lack of respect at that level may well be an unsolvable problem*. It _certainly_ is until some of the majority group (i.e. the skinny ones) realize it's a fundamental problem.
> 
> Sheesh. That wasn't very well written but... it's the best I can do on the subject.



*Dear Benz. I completely understand your outrage. I think each of us could that has a gift of writing like yourself could speak out to some outside source about this outrage and subsequent demoralizing treatment in the paper. And yes, there are some groups outside this community starting to care. I got a response back from Yale University, Rudd Center, Dr. Puhl, about this mistreat of the poor woman. Below is the correspondence from Dr. Puhl. First is my question to the Rudd Center and second is their response. Hey, it's a small start!* Quoted below . . . 
_______________________________________________________________


M2M wrote: 

Dear Dr. Puhl, 

I was excited to read that someone was actually seriously interested in fat discrimination and what drives society to do some of the things we fatties put up with on a daily basis. But all of this is mere pin-pricks when we saw what happened to the body of Teresa Smith in Indianapolis. When she died, her body was treated horribly, with less dignity that would be given to a dead horse or a dead dog. And all this in front of her young son & husband! 

But that wasnt that bad part. The scary parts are the comments left by ordinary citizens on the internet comments pages attached to the article. As a fat girl myself, my blood ran cold and chills ran down my spine as I read the spite and hatred some normal people spouted out about fat folks. Why are these guys so full of hatred? Where is their compassion for their fellow human beings? Are we so repulsive that we do not deserve to live? Why should these guys be our judges? And what makes them so perfect and free from sin so that they can cast the first stone? Please help me and other fat people understand what is going on here. Thanks. 

Sincerely, 

Moore2me or M2M) 


Read article and comments of an established size acceptance community . . . . 

*Dimensions* home page at http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/ 

From Dimensions at Discussion section, Main Dimensions Forum at the 
following link . . . . 
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=2 

*From thread titled  Asst. Coroner has tow truck drag SSBBW's body from ome-in front of family* 

At the following link http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59254 

Then they put her on the bed of the tow truck and covered her with an old dirty tarp. 

Below is a link to the newspaper article . . . . 

http://www.theindychannel.com/news/19517549/detail.html 

It seems like things are getting worse for fat people, not better. 

______________________________________________________________

Dr. Puhl replies

Thank you for your email - I had not seen this story, and it is both sad and appalling. I'm sure that the comments that you read in response to the story were equally disturbing. 

I don't have an easy answer for you - weight bias and prejudice is socially acceptable in our society, and we are doing all that we can at our center to help raise public awareness about this issue and to educate people about weight stigma and its consequences for those who are targeted. I hope that we will see legislation in the coming years to protect obese individuals from unfair treatment and discrimination. That is certainly a goal that we are working towards. 

Best, 
Rebecca Puhl 
__________________ 
Rebecca Puhl, Ph.D. 
Research Scientist 
Director of Research & Weight Stigma Initiatives 
Rudd Center for Food Policy & Obesity 
Yale University 
309 Edwards Street 
New Haven, CT 06520-8369 

(203) 432-7354 
[email protected] 
www.yaleruddcenter.org


----------



## Adamantoise (May 28, 2009)

What a disgrace-the way this woman was treated was beyond dispicable-and in front of her _son_,for gods' sake! I am appalled...


----------



## mergirl (May 29, 2009)

olwen said:


> That's a good idea. I say we should all email the webmaster or call the station. All that info is on their contact us page.


Great idea!


----------



## mergirl (May 29, 2009)

I could only read the first few comments but i wrote to complain anyway, so i shall see if they respond. Maby if enough of us write thay will remove them. If not maby we will have to think of something else.


----------



## mergirl (May 29, 2009)

Erm, that was quick. Maby it was automated.
i wrote this, not brilliant but i kinna wanted to see where things stood.

To whom it may concern. I read with horror your news story about the
obese woman who was treated so badly after she died. This story was
tragic and it is beyond my comprehension that a human being could be
treated with so little dignity in death. What shocked me even more was
the vile and vicious comments that had been left by some individuals
after the article on your website. I am sure these rants are in
violation of anti-discrimination laws. I shall be checking this with my
Lawers. Regardless of the Laws on hate speach, i feel you have a moral
obligation to remove the hateful and discriminatory posts aimed at fat
people. I have many fat friends and the posts left on your site made me
very angry and sad, thinking about how they might feel reading them.
Perhaps the woman you mention in your articles family could read these,
which i find disrespectful,disgusting and sad. What can be done about
this? 

They replied
Hello,
Thanks for your note. Our commenting system is moderated by the
community. If someone finds a post objectionable, they can mark it as
offensive by clicking the link under the "more" tab beside each post.
After a certain number of offensive marks, posts are automatically
removed. 

Hundreds of posts have already been removed from those stories because
they were marked offensive. There will soon be changes to the system
that will make the mark as offensive section more prominent. 
Glen

Glen Hale 
Managing Editor, TheIndyChannel.com
McGraw-Hill Broadcasting
P: 317-269-1476 

Ok, so i take it we just need to keep clicking more!!
Like chipping away at a boil with a pumice stone..


----------



## mergirl (May 29, 2009)

erm, weirdly enough..when i tried to start clicking on the comments they were gone. Is it like that for everyone? That is weird..i will try again later.


----------



## olwen (May 29, 2009)

Unfortunately, the comments are still there.


----------



## Russell Williams (May 30, 2009)

Do you mind if I copy your post here and then go and post it at the site that takes it down. Do you mind if others do the same thing?

Russell




marina82 said:


> Here is my response that has been removed 3 times now for who knows what reasons.
> 
> I find the comments on this thread to be outrageously distasteful, and appalling. Every single one of you who have left, rude, and mean spirited comments on this thread in regards to the weight of the lady mentioned in the story are clueless and ignorant. I have a few questions for those individuals: What gives you the right to judge others? There is no need to elaborate on that question, its simple; who or what gives you the right to judge others? Do you appreciate being judged? Also, I am wondering if any of you have any compassion. Have you ever lost a loved one, have you ever had to burry a relative or a friend? How about you for a minute, remember what it was like when you found out someone you loved or cared about died; how about you imagine for a moment what it would be like to see that person you loved and cared about laying lifeless and being mishandled, and abused by people who obviously have no care in the world for them and to boot are getting paid for treating them so horribly. There is a thirteen year old boy who lost his mother and unfortunately he had to witness his mom being taken from their home in and under such horrible conditions that it is sure to leave scaring images in his head for years to come. How would you feel if this situation touched close to home for you? It doesnt matter how large this woman was what matters is the coroners office was grossly negligent in the handling of the removal of her body. For those of you who will try to respond back by saying this would never happen to you, that this situation would never be an issue because you dont know or love anyone who is of that size/weight then you are wrong. Again, this has nothing to do with weight but with compassion; something a lot of people unfortunately lack. This could be your 80 year old grandmother being picked up out of a shower naked and left uncovered and paraded down the street to the coroners van, or this could easily be your brothers body parts being picked up off the side of the road after being in a horrible car accident and tossed into a trash bag by a state trooper, this could be your mother or father being carried out of a burned down house charred and walked around people standing by on the way to the van. It easily could have been anyone being taken away by this inconsiderate, incompetent, grossly negligent and heartless coroner. How would you feel then, differently? A persons weight, race, gender, religious beliefs, disability, etc has nothing to do with who they are as a PERSON inside, the life of memories they make and share, their ability to contribute to society. The only thing any of us know about this woman is how much she weighed, that she had a son, she had a boyfriend, that she died, and her body was removed in a horrendous way. That is all the news reported on this story. For anyone to speculate anything else is nonsense. For you all to assume she deserved to be treated that way due to her size, or that she had a weight problem and it was ALL her fault, or that she didnt care about herself or her family, and was worthless, etc. are simply judging, stereotyping, assuming, and making a total and complete JACKASS out of yourself. It really just shows how truly ignorant you are, cruel, evil and mean spirited. It would do you all a great deal of good to go and reevaluate who you are as a person and try to find out the source of where your negativity and disdain for this woman really is truly coming fromobviously you are all just very unhappy with yourselves.
> Love,
> A 563 pound 26 year old female who has more class and tact than any of you ever will.


----------



## mergirl (May 30, 2009)

olwen said:


> Unfortunately, the comments are still there.


Yeah, i have clicked on all the posts i found offensive. There needs to be a few complaints about a post before it is automatically removed. Can anyone who has also done this actually say here so that we have an idea of how many clicks it actually takes for a post to be removed. Maby we should start a new thread specifically asking people to do this??.


----------



## msbard90 (May 31, 2009)

i feel terrible  ya know? Everyone is beautiful. I'm sure she had a beautiful body and soul and its an angering, terrible thing to think it was okay to have her taken away on a flat bed, like shes cargo?!?!?!!? its a shame that people think when you are of a certain size you aren't a person anymore. I see it all the time. Its true though..


----------



## marina82 (Jun 2, 2009)

Russell, that would be fine. Sorry for the delay in responding I have been out of town.


----------

